# pkg_add possible in live version FreeBSD DVD iso?



## jenaniston (Jan 6, 2010)

I am thinking that I may NOT be able to add a package like the dhcp server to a Live version of FreeBSD 
if using the DVD iso to run the OS from - like I am now - instead of a USB live version. But it is running in RAM so . . .


```
root@RoFreeSBIE:~# pkg_add -r -v dhcp6

. . .
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 ftp.beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
>>> PASS root@RoFreeSBIE
<<< 230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
>>> PWD
. . .

extract: /usr/local/etc/dhcp6s.conf.sample
extract: /usr/local/etc/dhcp6c.conf.sample
extract: /usr/local/sbin/dhcp6c
extract: /usr/local/sbin/dhcp6relay
extract: /usr/local/sbin/dhcp6s
extract: /usr/local/sbin/dhcp6ctl
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/dhcp6/COPYRIGHT
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/dhcp6/README
extract: CWD to /usr/local
man/man5/dhcp6c.conf.5.gz: Could not unlink: Read-only file system
man/man5/dhcp6s.conf.5.gz: Could not unlink: Read-only file system
man/man8/dhcp6c.8.gz: Could not unlink: Read-only file system
. . .
```

. . . could it be just the guest login/password is all that is limiting access restriction and that is holding back the package add.

Thanks for any suggestions and criticism.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

On a liveCD some of the filesystems are read-only. So no, you can't install a lot of things.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 6, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> . . . you can't install a lot of things.



Thanks for the reply.







Yes, the files on the live DVD iso are read only, but doesn't the live OS filesystem
 get mounted and resides in a RAMdisk?

And yes, anything installed is never saved after the live session,
and has to be installed again for a new session.

But as a comparison, in Linux Fedora 11 Live, with # yum install of packages like dhcp server or knetstats, those *ARE *installed into the filesystem /etc folder.
So, the access restriction message is what I wonder about.

Either a USB live version of this RoFreeBSIE - or PCBSD live version - are next to try to work at -
all toward getting a dhcp server in FreeBSD for a diskless LAN boot to rescue a laptop.

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

You probably don't want to install dhcp6 though 

You're most likely looking for net/isc-dhcp30-server.

As for not being able to install, every LiveCD uses it's own method. Some use a ram disk, others just mount a directory on the disk itself. And even others mount directories on CD and allow changes using unionfs and a memory disk.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 6, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> . . .
> You're most likely looking for net/isc-dhcp30-server.



OK, thanks alot for _that_ advice as well.

I am downloading PCBSD8.0-BETA-x86-DVD.iso (3.19 GB) as I write this reply,
and will burn to DVD and try that live version method next.

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

If you have a fully working fbsd install already (it can be a virtual one with vmware or similar) you can create your own cd. It's not that hard, it just takes some time. If you only need a dhcp server you won't need much more besides the base OS and the dhcp server port I mentioned earlier.


----------

